# dishwashers - which brand is best?



## jeremy (Sep 24, 2005)

We just bought our home and it has a much older, noisy dishwasher in it.  I'd like to buy a new one, but am wondering which model is best.

Opinions and reasons, please?


----------



## sharon (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the Whirlpool dishwasher I bought a couple of months ago.  There are several different models, some more expensive than others.  Mine was sort of middle-of-the-road, not the cheapest, but not the most expensive.  It's very quiet, has several settings, and cleans the dishes spotless every time.


----------



## seamtress (Sep 26, 2005)

I have whirlpool and loves our
it is not expensive either but get the job done


----------



## jeremy (Sep 26, 2005)

So far it sounds like whirlpool is a good brand.  I can't wait to hear from a few more people.


----------



## paintinglady (Sep 26, 2005)

My dishwasher is a GE.  I think it's great.  It's quiet, works well and hasn't had any repair issues in the nearly 2 years that I've had it.  Before that I had a whirlpool and it was wonderful, too.


----------



## honey-do (Sep 27, 2005)

I have an old whirlpool dishwasher.  It's probably about 11 years old and it still works great.  It's noisier than the new ones, but works like a charm.


----------

